

Right Software:On Time:Without Bug - What do you do if it is not possible? - setandbma
http://setandbma.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/on-schedule-defect-free-right-software/

======
Piskvorrr
Summary: "compromise on one of them, and that's somehow magically better with
Agile."

